# when??



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

when is the next TNA? im ready for some more racin


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I was wondering myself. I think the Vertigo guys are takeing a break after the track build.

Good race in ebuggy...finally found you towards the end.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

yeah taking a week off alittle tired but will back up the next week good old tna


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

yes willy, it was a good race. got to get a battery that will last longer. lol. i didn't get counted a lap for some reason in short course, still trying to figure that one out. it showed me with an 84 second lap. not sure why. pretty much sucks. lol 


good, i will be at the next tna.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I will be there too for revenge with Willy on SC. I put that smaller rotor on the 4.5, now I may be able to keep up on the straights. 700 shouldn't break me...lol.

I am going to get some more practice in with it, so I'll be ready..lol. I want to swag it out but, I can't make that one either...HARC falls on the wife's birthday. So you know what that means.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

haha cool so yall run 4.5s well ok um me and asbar are going to be out there too i back down to 2s lipo i got 2 for $115 5000mah 40c 2s1p ace power roar apporved so i got the 5.5 ballstic what pinion shuld i run 15 or higher? beacuse 4.5 has more rpm then a 5.5


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i don't run the 4.5, i run the castle 2650. it doesnt have that much rpm at all. so i run a 21 pinion on mine, but its still not as fast as alot of them out there. and i run on 2s


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I have the 5.5 too, I ran 16 on it had a decent spin but, it is a torque motor. Only rate at 3700kv, the 4.5 is 5000kv. I took out the 14mm rotor out of the 4.5 and put the 12.5mm rotor back in and it freed up. So I won't let Wily pull away like he does in his 5700. The 4.5 I am running with a 15t, with that 14mm rotor it was still too slow to keep up. I need to do testing with the original rotor then make a decision.

If you have the 5.5 just watch your temps until or unless you get a fan for it. I will be adding a fan to my set-up before the next TNA. Run a 16t or 17t, take out some timing out of the esc. You'll have plenty of tourque to clear jumps but lack the rpm's. On the smaller track it wasn't as bad but on this larer track with the high speed jumps it slows you down. 

Not sure when I can get back for some practice, maybe Sunday for a couple of hours. 

All I need are some decent batteries now. Non-poofed batteries. I think mine will be Pro-Tek because of their half off replacement policies. I need to send in a receiver pack.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

cool thanks for the info hey my buddy is a dealer now for ace power here them on his fourm and prices very good batteries will not puff has been tested with are buddy ramano with a WHATA NUT CHARGER lol heres the link... also these are roar approved http://formuladrc.forumotion.com/sponsored-market-place-f13/li-po-racing-batteries-on-sale-t123.htm this is the link for the testing of the lipos... http://formuladrc.forumotion.com/reviews-how-to-s-f6/acepow-2s1p-5000mah-40c-hardcase-review-t83.htm


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I have to get some thing else under the hood. I think I might have mine on training mode? I have no power. I'm running stock traxxis stuff with 52/12. I couldn't even clear some of the jumps being fully peg on the throttle the whole time.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I keep seeing my name pop up for revenge...or chase down Willy...LOL!

Amigos...I am having a blast with these trucks. I run $17.00 2s lipos with my cc5700. If my fan stops I am SOL.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

LoL, seeing your truck sail over jumps while mine falls out the air...lol. Struck a nerve, I need some more speed, I think I just may have it now. I am not too worried about the batteries, I just want a few of them so I don't puff another. 

Wes, I may look into those. I am thinking Pro-Tek becuase if I ruin one, I can pay half on the replacement. So it doesn't seem so bad...lol. I wish more did that.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

wily said:


> I keep seeing my name pop up for revenge...or chase down Willy...LOL!
> 
> Amigos...I am having a blast with these trucks. I run $17.00 2s lipos with my cc5700. If my fan stops I am SOL.


You heard it guys, its the fan you have to stop to beat Willy. I think a toothpick jammed in there when he is not looking should do the trick. Willy beware next race of racers socializing with you that have toothpicks in their mouth and a funny glare in their eye.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL. The toothpick bandits.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Bring it bandits!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Do you guys like running the track dry or wet at Veritgo? I think I like running it dry also. Less cleaning to do afterwards. I know the SC's don't mind having an extra pound of mud to haul around.

Just wanted to get others thoughts on it.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Dry


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I like a track like I like my Women....


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

jasonwipf said:


> I like a track like I like my Women....


biting lip, No comment.

I like the "TRACK" consistant either way. But if I had to choose one it would be damp, but then again it's fun drifting around corners when it's dry.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I was thinking some days run it dry others wet. As to have a little variety. 

Sometimes guys like a little variety in their Women too...lol.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I would sugguest for larger races run it dry. It will stay more consistent for all of the heats. maybe the TNA nights run it wet


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

kstoracing by the what's your name and the ace powers got mine today $120.00 with connectors 2 of them on formuladrc his name is andres on there "germense" hes a cool guy i told him today at randys hobbys that where we all hang out at that you might be intrested. oh yea sense this is a small company right now if they mess up there full return and send new ones.


----------



## Tobey (Jan 12, 2010)

mmorrow said:


> I would sugguest for larger races run it dry. It will stay more consistent for all of the heats. maybe the TNA nights run it wet


Start with it wet, and wet it again before the mains. Let it change some over the course of the night; it adds another element to the go-fast equation.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Running the track dry for larger events also serves another purpose, there is less areas that get blown out over the course of the day, and less maintenance to get the track back in shape for the next race day. I love to see a track get grooved up, and if you can hold your lines and choose the right tire, its as good or better than driving on a damp dirt surface.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

yea keep it dry i think i would like it sc 4x4 looks so real and cool drifting in the corners is the sc calibers still the best tire out there or should i switch to the bow ties?


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

JANKEII said:


> I have to get some thing else under the hood. I think I might have mine on training mode? I have no power. I'm running stock traxxis stuff with 52/12. I couldn't even clear some of the jumps being fully peg on the throttle the whole time.


I've got the same issues chuck. The Traxxas setup wont hold up to 3S.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

so yall starting to run 3s i wouldnt try it it will slow down your times i think it happen to me i drop lik 2 seconds or more beacuse u can peg wide open on these big jumps with 3s u cant or youll go flying off the track lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I like it dry as well. At night the moisture is pulled back up. I once thought watering the track was essential but for SC all the mud packed seemed counter productive. The only thing about watering it early is the later heats. Run dry anyway. Vertigo will put up the sprinklers again but, every race doesn't need watering. In my opinion.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I think I'm going to bore it out a little. Then put a turbo with a blower with it...Then some nasty cams, so I can sit there and rumble. Then never let off the throttle so I can hawl --- around the track:biggrin: Oh, when it comes down to the end a little nitrous for the sneak attack. Then the TRAXXIS should be ready...


tarpon140 said:


> I've got the same issues chuck. The Traxxas setup wont hold up to 3S.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

jasonwipf said:


> I like a track like I like my Women....


Yes I like them "natural". More consistency that way I can feel the surface of the track better. My adjustments stick better through out the whole experience and overall performance is better I feel.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

so, will there be a TNA next week? i sure hope so. i'm ready


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Think so....what are you gonna run?


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

im going yes there will be ill TNA try to get out there with me asbar and my old buddy dean this will be his first time out there and driving on dirt in like 5 years he is used to dirt ovals in cali and stadium trucks i think


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

all i have is buggy Willy. the motor is gone in the truggy, waiting on the new heart for it. i guess i could pull the motor out of the buggy and put in the truggy. what are you thinking about running? is the buggy mains 15 or 20 mins? that might decide it for me.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

15min or 14 i foregot lol


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i might be able to make the 15 min, not sure. i know the truggy will make it.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

buggy and truggy 14min....sc 10min i think


What motor had problems?


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i'm upgrading the 2200 to the 1800 in the truggy. no probs. well, i will run the buggy, thats the one i need the most practice with. i pretty much suck with it.


----------

